# Iframe oben ausrichten



## Tep (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

habe eine Fräge bzgl. des Ausrichtens eines Iframes.


```
<table width="78%" height="55%" border="0" bordercolor="#000000" align="top">
    <tr>
      
      <td height="251" valign="texttop" bordercolor="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"> 
        <p align="center"><img src="edittable/top1.jpg" width="760" height="193" border="0" valign="texttop" usemap="#Map"></p>
		<iframe src="4images2" width=100% height=1000 marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" scrolling="auto" frameborder="0"></iframe><br>
          </font></font> </font></td>
    </tr>
  </table>
```

Bei mir wird der Inhalt des Iframes immer mittig dargestellt.

Danke für die Hilfe
T.


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Juni 2005)

Den Inhalt des iFrames musst du im Dokument ausrichten, welches sich im iFrame befindet....also in 4images2


----------

